# Webkit+Gstreamer para audio/video en HTML5

## edgar_uriel84

Desde hace unos meses uso Midori como navegador principal, me va bastante bien porque lo único que requiero es algo tipo Firebug y tengo suficiente con la herramienta de Webkit llamada Web Inspector.

A lo que voy, Webkit-gtk (independientemente del navegador) puede usar Gstreamer para reproducir audio y vídeo con HTML5. Para probar mi teoría use el LiveCD de Ubuntu donde efectivamente funciona. Cuando instale esta combinación en mi gentoo no tuve éxito, he buscado en google y nada, he instalado TODOS los plugins de Gstreamer y NADA!!!

Alguien ha usado esta combinación de Webkit+Gstreamer con éxito? tengo así mi webkit:

 *Quote:*   

> net-libs/webkit-gtk
> 
>      Available versions:  1.1.15.4 {aqua coverage debug doc +gstreamer test +websockets}
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.1.15.4(01:29:31 02/06/10)(gstreamer websockets -aqua -coverage -debug -doc -test)
> ...

 

Espero puedan darme ideas, ahora mismo busco un overlay de webkit-gtk para ver si tiene algo que ver.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Encontre un overlay con webkit-gtk versión 1.2.1 y en efecto ya detecta los plugins de Gstreamer. Según http://html5test.com/ tengo los 2 plugins de vídeo posibles al momento, en total son 138 puntos en el test (firefox me da 101), sin embargo, no es un test para medir si sigue el estándar.

De todas formas, no he tenido suerte, probando en Youtube no inician los vídeos. Mala suerte de momento.

----------

## ekz

Justo hace pocos minutos actualicé chromium-bin, para ver si ya incluía algo de VP8, y me topé con esto:

 *http://www.webmproject.org/users/ wrote:*   

> Playing on YouTube
> 
> Download and install a supported browser (listed below).
> 
> Start the newly installed browser.
> ...

 

Y decir que es genial no depender de flash para ver un video, espero que muy pronto todos los videos de internet estén en VP8 y que flash deje de existir   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  !!!!

¡Saludos!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Justo hace pocos minutos actualicé chromium-bin, para ver si ya incluía algo de VP8

 

yo no uso chromium porque usar google para mi es suficiente, de momento estoy probando diferentes versiones de webkit-gtk, aunque tarda bastante en compilar. Los videos en Youtube se quedan en el logo de HTML5, nunca cargan.

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Y decir que es genial no depender de flash para ver un video, espero que muy pronto todos los videos de internet estén en VP8 y que flash deje de existir     !!!!

 

Eso mismo pienso yo, nunca me ha gustado flash en el web y si espero que desaparezca, desde hace tiempo uso youtube-dl para ver youtube, es más tardado pero lo prefiero.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola...

¿HTML5? Vaya...si que estoy anticuado....

Pero....como he podido ver esto permite la inclusión de video/audio sin acceso a ningun complemento adicional..pero.... el audio/video lo cargara de algún reproductor de nuestro sistema,cierto?

Un saludo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola...
> 
> ¿HTML5? Vaya...si que estoy anticuado....
> 
> Pero....como he podido ver esto permite la inclusión de video/audio sin acceso a ningun complemento adicional..pero.... el audio/video lo cargara de algún reproductor de nuestro sistema,cierto?
> ...

 

Nop, el estándar incluye un reproductor básico, eso si, el motor de renderizado debe tener la capacidad de hacerlo. Según tengo entendido Gecko puede reproducir Theora, sin ayuda de ningún reproductor adicional. Webkit, si lo hace a través de Gstreamer, sin embargo ya he probado Webkit 1.1.15.4, 1.2.0 y 1.2.1 con Gstreamer 0.10.25 y 0.10.28 y nada que funcionó (en el LiveCD de ubuntu si funciona, que tristeza).

De momento esperaré a que actualicen webkit en portage porque la versión disponible es bastante vieja. Si alguien más lo intenta y lo consigue se agradecerá la información.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Portage acaba de poner en ~x86 webkit-gtk-1.2.1 estoy instalando tal vez el funcione mejor que el overlay que probé antes.

----------

